# All GROWN Up!



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

*Hi all... remember little Balls? I'm really missing his puppy cut (picture in the green shirt)... I'm so tempted to cut his hair short again, but growing out the top knot took me about a year! Yikes! 

Also, everyone that meets Balls keeps calling him a girl because they forget he's a boy with his hair tied up and all! However, it does help that his name is BALLS because people do think twice about his gender. =] *


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Da DA DA DARLING!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww what a cutie he is!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

oh myyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

oh, so huggably cute!!!!

I know what you mean though because someone just today in Petsmart told me that "SHE is so pretty" LOL, I said "HE, his name is Pacino".....
and he doesn't even have a top knot!!
Marie & Pacino


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

He is beautiful! The name still bothers me tho'........sorry







.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

So Adorable!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

he's gorgeous.


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

Sooooo cute love the one w/ head out the blanky.. and i like the hair pulled up look.. Thats the cutest little balls ive ever seen


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I missed seeing photos of Balls! He is adorable!







I love his new do!







I wouldn't change a thing. Just wish you lived closer so you could groom Abbey for me.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I've missed seeing Balls. You need to come around more often. He's still one of the cutest I've ever seen.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He's so precious! Nice to see you back, Cindy.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww he is adorable








Isn't it strange how just because our fluff butts are so cute everyone assumes they are all little girls. I am going to try to get a little T shirt for each of mine and have "I'm a cute little boy" written on them.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Boy Howdy, he is such a good-lookin' boy! If i ever met him i wouldn't be able to stop smooching him til all his hair was gone!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi, Cindy! I love his new do! I also like his rounded moustache cut.
I vote keep the topknot! We miss seeing Balls pics!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi Cindy, I'm glad you are back. We really missed seeing Balls. He is adorable.







I love his new look!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness!!! He is so cute, with or without the topknot!









Josie says: Mommy, can Balls be in my harem?


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

just tooo adorable


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Balls is gorgeous! and he still looks like a puppy!!!!!














cute cute cute


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Balls is gorgeous







, I say keep the top knot. You named him BALLS so people wouldn't get confused about his gender, If you got a girl, what would you name her???
















Beautiful, Handsome young man


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I thought about you the other day, he is so darn cute, if you ever need a babysitter I am here


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

OMG! So cute. Does he sleep with you each night?








I like his hair both ways.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

STUNNING!!!
Ps...how did you come up w/ his name??


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> Hi, Cindy! I love his new do! I also like his rounded moustache cut.
> I vote keep the topknot! We miss seeing Balls pics![/B]


Hi Brit, Cosy, Toy, and all the other 2 babies... =] I want to grow him out like Cosy... oh how you keep them so amazingly clean and white! Your hard work really shows... You are one of the most talented people I've ever met.











> Balls is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't name him because of his gender... it's more because of his personality. If you met this little guy that stands at a sturdy 4lbs (give or take a little), you'd be shocked to see how he holds himself down. LoL



> OMG! So cute. Does he sleep with you each night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's more like... I sleep with them... in <strike>my</strike> THEIR bed. LoL I vote to grow it out like Cosy's... LoL I think she's HOT.











> STUNNING!!!
> Ps...how did you come up w/ his name??
> 
> 
> ...


Well, when I got him I already had 2 older and larger furbabies in the house. He was sooooo tiny when I got him at 4 months, and I felt I had to protect him from the whole world. Once he step foot inside my house, he immediately took charge and let the other 2 furbabies know who he was and that he was there to stay! He is always the first to test the waters, and the other 2 are like his sidekicks. The other two are real smart, because they like to sit back to see if he'll get in trouble, and when he does... I swear I can see a smirk on their faces! It's hilarious. When I first got him, he would also curl into a little ball... not to mention he's one ballsy little guy... =]

Also, I didn't name him Balls in "honor" of the actual word ball. LoL That would be sick.







It's what the word means. It's just a funny name, and I love getting a few laughs every now and then when I tell people.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Very cute pics! Thanks for sharing. We get that a lot too, everyone thinks Scooty is a girl but I say that he is in touch with his feminine side and very secure in his masculinity.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh he's just darling! Can we see pics of Naudie and Baby too? I'd love to see them as well! They are all so adorable.

P.S.--I can relate to everyone thinking your boy is a girl--even if Perri doesn't have a bow in, people still think he's a girl! I usually don't even bother to correct people anymore LOL!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwww!!! he is a cutie with short hair and long







I love him


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

<span style="color:#990000">He is tooo cute!







I love the pictures! And I think he looks adorable either way!







</span>


----------

